# Ginger Wine



## St Allie (May 1, 2009)

Ingredients
# The best wines are made from scratch. 1/4 cup dried ginger (not powdered)
# 2 campden tablets
# 1 cup raisins
# 2 oranges (rind and juice)
# 2 lemons (rind and juice)
# 2 campden tablets
# 7 cups brown sugar (demerara)
# 1 tsp nutrients
# yeast
# water

Simmer ginger, raisins and thinly peeled orange and lemon zest in 4 cups water for 15 min. Strain liquid into primary fermentor. Put solids back into saucepan and add another 4 cups water. Simmer again for 15 minutes and strain into primary fermentor. Simmer solids in 4 cups water one more time, and strain.

Add juice of oranges and lemons, campden tablets, sugar and nutrients to primary fermentor. Stir to dissolve. Add water to make up to 1 gallon. Let sit overnight. Add yeast.

Stir daily for 5 to 6 days or until Specific Gravity is 1.040. Siphon into secondary fermentor and add airlock.

For a dry wine, rack in six weeks, then every three months for one year. Bottle.

For a sweet wine, rack at six weeks. Add 1/2 cup sugar dissolved in 1 cup wine. Stir gently, and place back into secondary fermentor. Repeat process every six weeks until fermentation does not restart with the addition of sugar. Rack every three months until one year old.

Bottle the wine when it is 6 to 12 months old. I like to continue racking for a whole year to ensure the wine is as clear as possible. Wine is ready to drink one year after the date the batch was started.

Bottle the wine when you are sure it is stable.

NOTE:

Use more or less ginger according to personal taste. 1 cup pure orange juice may be substituted for the fresh fruit. If using fresh ginger, use 2 to 3 times the amount of dried ginger. Substitute granulated sugar for the demerara sugar if desired (demerara sugar has a distinct flavour of its own -- visit the bulk section of your grocery store. You will be able to smell the difference).

Another variation uses 2 oranges, no lemons, 2 Tablespoons hops (dried) and no raisins. Simmer for only 20 minutes, and only simmer once.


----------



## alanfalala (Sep 9, 2010)

Ginger Wine recipe is as bellow :

*INGREDIENTS*
1. 4 oz ginger in syrup (about 8 pieces)
2. 1 teaspoon grated ginger
3. 6 oz self-rising flour
4. 1/4 tsp ground ginger
5. 1/2 tsp each of ground cinnamon, cloves, and baking powder
6. 3/4 tsp baking soda
7. 2 whole eggs
8. 3oz butter, softened
9. 4oz light brown sugar
10. 1 Tbsp black treacle or molasses
11. 1 apple – cored, peeled, and diced 
12. 6 OZ warm water 

*Method*
Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees F. Place pieces of ginger in a blender or food processor and process 7-10 seconds. Sift together the flour, spices, baking powder and soda in a mixing bowl. Add eggs, butter, sugar, and treacle or molasses. Add the grated ginger and whisk gradually, adding 6 OZ warm water until smooth. Carefully fold in the apple pieces and remaining ginger. Pour batter into pudding cups on the baking sheet and bake for 35 minutes, or until springy to the touch. Remove from the oven and let stand 5 minutes. Run a sharp knife blade around the edges and remove form cups.


----------

